# How well do you know your connectors?



## derekleffew (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's how I spent my Saturday: building this for work, as a "teaching aid." Can anyone think of any I missed (US-only practice, please)? Items in blue tape are back-ordered, or I just haven't added them yet. I'm in a quandary as to how to label each connector. I'm thinking of just printing an 8.5"x11" picture with the labels and keeping it in a slot in the back. That way, we can also use it for testing and interviewing applicants.

Constructive criticism is always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 26, 2008)

You could take a picture of it without labels for testing purposes then label everything with a label maker.

There's no 1/4", 1/8", RCA, or bannana connector.

Buts its an excellent tool! Now can you make me one?


----------



## soundman (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't see what is above the soca is it an L15-30 or an L21-30, what ever it is add the other one 

I dont know what type of connectors you get with you motors but I would add the P14, and P26 styles but that is for my neck of the woods. 

What about the other style of motor power and control L16-20 and L14-20 Or P7 socopex?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 26, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> You could take a picture of it without labels for testing purposes then label everything with a label maker.


I think I'm going to do just the opposite. Here's the link to the PDF (caution, it's 1 Mb.)



Grog12 said:


> ...Now can you make me one?


The connectors cost just under $300, plus 8 hours of pay for me, so send me one large and I'll even include the shipping/handling.

I'm hoping to have the Head of A/V add his connectors, hence the blank space. Yes, I forgot all the rigging/motor connectors, but usually only ground riggers touch those.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've wired the funds to your offshores account 


Here's what I don't like about going the opposite direction. It eliminates being able to touch them and inspect them before the test. For instance its hard to tell the difference between L21-30's and L6-20's in the file. Thankfully you haven't put L5-20's on there. You also can't see what the insides of the XLR looks like especially with the placement of the 3-pin label.

Granted both options are valid and I'm just being nitpicky...


----------



## cutlunch (Apr 26, 2008)

Derek, it might be just the picture but do you have a 5 pin XLR chassis mount fitting there as well as the 3 pin XLR one?


----------



## soundlight (Apr 26, 2008)

Include the Powercon 20A pass thru/power out connector (white) and panel mount Powercons of each type. I'm convinced that Powercon is going to become a very popular connector in the industry. Hopefully, white Powercon outputs will soon be seen as aux power connectors on power distros all over.

Also, put an IEC panel mount connector next to the Male Edison > IEC.


----------



## Charc (Apr 26, 2008)

What, no six pin? Or is it self explanatory?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 27, 2008)

cutlunch said:


> ...do you have a 5 pin XLR chassis mount fitting there as well as the 3 pin XLR one?


I just happened to have the D3F, so I added it, as a representation of all panel mt. XLRs.


soundlight said:


> Include the Powercon 20A pass thru/power out connector (white) and panel mount Powercons of each type...
> Also, put an IEC panel mount connector next to the Male Edison > IEC.


Good ideas. I'm not sure I share your vision regarding the popularity of PowerCons. Personally I don't like them.

I DO like this: the first transgendered 3pin XLR, but am not sure how useful it would be, other than for adapters.


charcoaldabs said:


> What, no six pin? Or is it self explanatory?


We only use 6pin XLR for Load-Cells and VersaTubes. Riggers deal with the former, and I'd prefer to forget the latter.

As a side note, I just did a show where a "member of organized labor" did not know that one must first press something before unplugging an XLR. The saddest part is he wasn't the first I've encountered. I've also had crew members not know that TwistLoc™s NEED to be twisted.


----------



## avkid (Apr 27, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm not sure I share your vision regarding the popularity of PowerCons.


Unfortunately neither do I.
-
They will not replace anything until they can become a rated mains connector that can be broken under load.(all 3 conductors at once)
-
I do however see them doing some damage to IEC's on professional rackmount gear.
-
I do use, own and sell products that utilize PowerCon connections and see the advantages of a compact locking AC connector.


----------



## avare (Apr 28, 2008)

For the audio/video section:

BNC connectors
"F" type connectors.
25 pin D-sub connectors
Amphenol speaker connectors
take your pick of how many wireless transmitter mic connectors

It's Audio. It's video. It's neither, It's both!

TOSlink fiber optic connectors
DIN 5 pin (MIDI) and 3 pin connectors

It's uhm... control or something

9 pin D-sub



Not certain but offered

1015 near the 1016 if knowledge of film/broadcast useful
Veam near the Socapex
"California style" polyphase if knowledge of portable power distribution useful

Staying connected,
Andre


----------



## herr_highbrau (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, being a D&B nut I'd like to see some EP5 in there! Do you guys get IEC HT's over there? (you get them on Cantatas and Preludes in the UK). I always get examples of both when I'm teaching connectors, the little notch can be a pain if you don't notice it!

But hey, that's me


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 4, 2008)

For the Edison, add 20A?

Video (in addition to those mentioned):
S-Video
D-sub 15 - VGA
DVI (single link, dual link, DVI-I, DVI-D, DVI-A)
HDMI (Type A & B - 19 & 29 pin)
IEEE1394 ("Firewire")


----------



## Chris15 (May 6, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Include the Powercon 20A pass thru/power out connector (white) and panel mount Powercons of each type. I'm convinced that Powercon is going to become a very popular connector in the industry. Hopefully, white Powercon outputs will soon be seen as aux power connectors on power distros all over.
> 
> Also, put an IEC panel mount connector next to the Male Edison > IEC.




derekleffew said:


> I just happened to have the D3F, so I added it, as a representation of all panel mt. XLRs.
> 
> Good ideas. I'm not sure I share your vision regarding the popularity of PowerCons. Personally I don't like them.
> 
> ...




avkid said:


> Unfortunately neither do I.
> -
> They will not replace anything until they can become a rated mains connector that can be broken under load.(all 3 conductors at once)
> -
> ...



OK... Derek, you have a typo in your pdf, it's an IEC connector, not EIC connector. IEC stands for the International Electrotechnology Commission, and when we use the convenience name of IEC connector, we refer to IEC 60320, normally the C13 & 14 variants, the C19 & 20 variants are 16A rated and I have found on UPS supplies in the past (generally 3kVA).

I take it that no one in the states uses IEC 60309, ceeform, connectors? Otherwise at least a token representative would be useful...

Powercon. I like it, under some circumstances. It would be SO much better if Neutrik were able to make it so that it complied with electrical standards for wider use. IE, as Phil noted, it needs to have breaking capacity, I'd say on active and neutral at least, not sure if various standards would also require breaking capacity on Earth. Lab.gruppen are using the 32 amp powercon on the PLM10000Q series of amps. I can't remember from the last time I terminated one, but I seem to come across an not unusual occurrence of cables being pulled out of connectors with NL4 and in some cases NL8. The thought of this occuring with power is worrying. 
And an IEC connector is cheaper, computer equipment usage etc. and so for most things, powercon will be an expense most people aren't willing to make. Consider Crown amps these days, the come in the box with Aussie, UK and Euro IEC leads... As opposed to a connector that's worth whole dollars... But for some of the higher end stuff, definitely.

Derek, one of the first questions we have to ask loaders down here is whether they can disconnect NL4... I can understand musos or other 'talent' who help out in schools, churches etc not knowing NL4, but for someone eating based on their ability to do this stuff, well...

You don't use multipins for anything? Or does that belong in the Mr AV category...


----------



## derekleffew (May 6, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> OK... Derek, you have a typo in your pdf, it's an IEC connector, not EIC connector...


Thank you for the correction. I get EIC/IEC mixed up about 50% of the time. "UPC cord" seems to be a term gaining ground )no pun intended( in the US.


----------



## mnfreelancer (May 6, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> "UPC cord" seems to be a term gaining ground )no pun intended( in the US.



Universal power cord cord ? (UPC cord) Do you need a PIN number to access it? Anyway yeah all of the pro's I work with use UPC not IEC cable.


----------



## Chris15 (May 8, 2008)

I have never heard it called that before... You say UPC to me and I think you are talking about the barcode on a cereal box...


----------



## photoatdv (May 19, 2008)

> As a side note, I just did a show where a "member of organized labor" did not know that one must first press something before unplugging an XLR. The saddest part is he wasn't the first I've encountered. I've also had crew members not know that TwistLoc™s NEED to be twisted.



You mean that you shouldn't just brace yourself and yank? 

I think I might have a better one for the twistlocs though-- I had crew a crew member put a washing machine type twistloc on stage lights then try to bend the prongs so it would fit in the plug  

... Oh well some people are hopeless... at least they give us something to talk about.


----------



## Peter (May 19, 2008)

Imagine a snake with both ends fitted with those dual gender XLRs? Depending on the show I'm doing I can have anywhere from 1 to 12+ returns from the board, and often have to resort to gender benders to "reverse" inputs to facilitate this when I run out of normal returns. 

My addition to this collection would be one of those 3 pin or 4 pin board light connectors just to see who REALLY knows their stuff.



(for those of you who dont know... they're just 3 or 4 pin XLR usually)


----------



## herr_highbrau (May 21, 2008)

Peter said:


> (for those of you who dont know... they're just 3 or 4 pin XLR usually)



Or BNC. Or USB. Or whatever someone had kicking around in the workshop at the time!


----------



## TimMiller (May 31, 2008)

I would definately put on a 4 pin connector "scroller cable"
Also according to the NEC (i believe off the top of my head), an intelligent light falls as an appliance due to it has a motor. Due to this the edison normal plug works as a disconnecting device, if you are using powercon you have to have a switch on the "appliance" which will be the disconnecting device that disconnects the load, but that does not technically work as a true disconnecting device that disconnects the load before the eithercon connector. And it never fails that one unit manages to not get switched on before the rig goes to trim or accidently gets switched off. I like being able to just plug and unplug things without messing with turning off units.


----------



## derekleffew (May 31, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> I would definitely put on a 4 pin connector "scroller cable"...


Five, four, and three pin XLRs are included in the upper right-hand corner of the board. The color of the Zip-tie indicates the color a certain "One Source" company paints them.


----------

